# Generous Presentation Offer



## mjbaran (Mar 19, 2017)

Canyon Villas (Phoenix)
after 11:30am                     
30,000 MRP's OR                   
$200 AmEx Gift Card OR         
2 Rounds golf at Wildfire PLUS $50 AmEx Gift Card                  

before 11:30
20,000 MRP's OR
$150 AmEx Gift Card OR
2 rounds golf at Wildfire

just FYI..............


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

mjbaran said:


> Canyon Villas (Phoenix)
> after 11:30am
> 30,000 MRP's OR
> $200 AmEx Gift Card OR
> ...


Both of these offers are excellent.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 24, 2017)

Those are good offers. I am at Surfwatch right now and I was offered a $125 gift card or 15,000 points. I personally wouldn't do a presentation for less than 30,000 points but I have never been offered that much.


----------



## dneveu (Mar 24, 2017)

Agree it is a good deal.  Took them up on it a few weeks ago for the $200 Amex gift card.   Had a nice discussion with our sales guy.  learned about potential Cabo future resort and Marriott's support of Atlantis hotel in Ko'Olina.  And was able to time it for a day that had bad weather (cold, heavy rain, winds).


----------



## mas (Mar 26, 2017)

I know Lakeshore Reserve was offering $300 Amex GCs in January.  Don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 28, 2017)

mas said:


> I know Lakeshore Reserve was offering $300 Amex GCs in January.  Don't know if that is still the case.


For $300 i would do a presentation.  I hope the offer is still available in oct when we will be there for a week stay.  Will surely get asked by the concierges.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 1, 2017)

frank808 said:


> For $300 i would do a presentation.  I hope the offer is still available in oct when we will be there for a week stay.  Will surely get asked by the concierges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



We received $350 in Marriott bucks at Grande Ocean last Sept. It was like an all-inclusive vacation.  Many of the restaurants took the bucks  plus the boarding facility took them for our cat.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2017)

Presentation incentives are not 100% resort specific. Marriott has you profiled, some will get better offers than others, even at the same resort. There is a reason we only get offered 10,000-15,000 every time we go. We have been to over 20 presentations and not bought a single week from Marriott. We are poor prospects. If you haven't been in several years or otherwise seem like a better prospect, your offer might be better.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Presentation incentives are not 100% resort specific. Marriott has you profiled, some will get better offers than others, even at the same resort. There is a reason we only get offered 10,000-15,000 every time we go. We have been to over 20 presentations and not bought a single week from Marriott. We are poor prospects. If you haven't been in several years or otherwise seem like a better prospect, your offer might be better.



They told us it was special for one week only.  We rented from another owner so I don't think they knew we were owners so they might have thought we were fresh prospects.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 1, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> They told us it was special for one week only.  We rented from another owner so I don't think they knew we were owners so they might have thought we were fresh prospects.



Suzanne, since you rented from another owner did you put your MR number on the room?

During my past 2 stays at Grande Ocean they didn't even approach me for a presentation since I had already attended one at Manor Club within their minimum timeframe.   When you finish with the check-in at GO you are directed to the concierge, which is connected with the sales department.   We were given a $10 coupon but no mention of a sales tour.   That leads me to believe they track your sales presentation activity.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 1, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Suzanne, since you rented from another owner did you put your MR number on the room?
> 
> During my past 2 stays at Grande Ocean they didn't even approach me for a presentation since I had already attended one at Manor Club within their minimum timeframe.   When you finish with the check-in at GO you are directed to the concierge, which is connected with the sales department.   We were given a $10 coupon but no mention of a sales tour.   That leads me to believe they track your sales presentation activity.



Same thing happened to us yesterday when we checked into Barony. No mention of invite to presentation since we just did one last month in Palm Springs. Saved us from having to say no way.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 2, 2017)

I believe they did put our Reward # on the reservation but I'm not sure.  I rent a lot and found that is inconsistent from resort to resort.  I know they did in Aruba.

Hilton Head has built that new presentation center across the street from Grande Ocean and I think they were trying to pay for it by getting in front of a lot of people.  There was only one time slot available that week.  They also said it was a special being offered at all their resorts on  Hilton Head that week only.  It was really busy at the sales center.  One interesting thing was that when we declined his offer, the "closer" came in and the price went down about 50%.

It was our first presentation in 4 years.  Also, they gave us the $350 right at check-in!


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Apr 3, 2017)

In Aruba last year we were offered 100k points and a $200.00 voucher for the resort which we gladly accepted. It was our second time coming back to see the property and we did end up buying there. I would do another presentation for $300.00!


----------



## Whoffner (Apr 4, 2017)

Staying at Shadow Ridge, offer is;

25,000 points
$150 gift card
3 rounds of golf at Shadow Ridge course(still have to pay cart fee)
2 rounds of golf at Shadow Ridge, plus a $50 gift card to cover cart fee's


----------



## etplitt3TS (Apr 4, 2017)

Just offered 20,000 points or $150 gift card at Grand Vista for next week yesterday on the phone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 4, 2017)

caribbeanqueen said:


> In Aruba last year we were offered 100k points and a $200.00 voucher for the resort which we gladly accepted. It was our second time coming back to see the property and we did end up buying there. I would do another presentation for $300.00!


You were offered 100,000 points for a presentation?  Difficult to believe.  Was it an encore package?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> You were offered 100,000 points for a presentation?  Difficult to believe.  Was it an encore package?


100,000 points AND $200! It seems it worked, they did say they bought there. Though don't know if that was during the presentation or resale afterwards.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 5, 2017)

Will be on HHI next week. We were offered 25k MRPs, 350 DPs, or $175 Marriott bucks for use at the resort/around the island. No offer of a straight-up Amex type GC though.


----------



## epcmart (Apr 6, 2017)

aka Julie said:


> Same thing happened to us yesterday when we checked into Barony. No mention of invite to presentation since we just did one last month in Palm Springs. Saved us from having to say no way.



I will be at DSV II in Palm Springs for Memorial Day weekend, what did they offer you for attending there? We do not own Marriott but exchanging through II.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quilter (Apr 6, 2017)

caribbeanqueen said:


> In Aruba last year we were offered 100k points and a $200.00 voucher for the resort which we gladly accepted. It was our second time coming back to see the property and we did end up buying there. I would do another presentation for $300.00!



Can you please elaborate on this?

I'd very much like to know how it got to 100k.  Did they offer X and then up the ante when they detected interest mixed with hesitation?


----------



## Quilter (Apr 6, 2017)

kds4 said:


> Will be on HHI next week. We were offered 25k MRPs, 350 DPs, or $175 Marriott bucks for use at the resort/around the island. No offer of a straight-up Amex type GC though.



If you decide to do this presentation, and elect the points option, I would very much like to know how long it takes for the points to post to your MR account.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 6, 2017)

epcmart said:


> I will be at DSV II in Palm Springs for Memorial Day weekend, what did they offer you for attending there? We do not own Marriott but exchanging through II.



We were at Shadowridge on an Encore package so our bonus was tied to that.  I'm not sure what they were offering for the standard presentation.


----------



## forestgump14 (Apr 7, 2017)

I received 45,000 points or $300 Amex Card at Marco Island last month.  I took the Marriott points as I used them to transfer to Southwest Airlines and get my wife a companion pass to fly free for the next 21 months


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2017)

etplitt3TS said:


> Just offered 20,000 points or $150 gift card at Grand Vista for next week yesterday on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If I received a phone call last week from Marriott I must have missed it.  When I checked in at Grand Vista earlier today for the week, I was only offered $50 or 10,000 MR's.  I was kind of insulted.  They did go up to $75 but that was it.  The concierge welcome gift was two 2 for 1 discount cards for a few onsite restaurants.  I am a post 2010 resale owner (having bought 5 and sold 4 unit/weeks) but have never attended any presentations.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 10, 2017)

Quilter said:


> If you decide to do this presentation, and elect the points option, I would very much like to know how long it takes for the points to post to your MR account.


We ended up taking $175 in experience dollars that we can use on property, at local restaurants, or select merchants (including the Tanger Outlets).


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 10, 2017)

The Maui Ocean Club offered 15,000 MRPs so less than other resorts.  We decided not to do an update this year because we had bought a promotional package last year and have changed that several times already but have it now scheduled for May so will hear the latest news then.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 11, 2017)

20k MRP or $150 at Grande Vista.  We passed.


----------



## ACE1 (Apr 11, 2017)

At Canyon Villas this week, we were offered $125 AE gift card, 20,000 Marriott Reward Points or 2 rounds of golf at Wildfire (no cart). We passed. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Bocaboy,
We attended a presentation the year before and did not buy. We were called and asked to attend a second one a year later and that was the enticement along with a cheaper hotel package for the stay. 
Yes we took it and yes we ended up buying.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Apr 17, 2017)

At Kauai Beach Club. offered 50k points and 100.00 resort GC for a presentation. Am considering doing this.....what are your thoughts?


----------



## Lanswitch (Apr 19, 2017)

mjbaran said:


> Canyon Villas (Phoenix)
> after 11:30am
> 30,000 MRP's OR
> $200 AmEx Gift Card OR
> ...


Just got back from Maui and thought I'd relate my Hyatt Residences Maui presentation experience.
As background, we are owners at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas (South) where we purchased before that facility was even built.
We were offered, and received, $150 in VISA debit cards to attend a timeshare presentation at the Hyatt Residences.
First let me say that the property is phenomenal. Virtually every room is ocean front and furnished to the nines.
The pricing was likewise phenomenal. A 2 bedroom mid level was priced at over $85,000 and maintenance fees are now at over $2,500 per year.
For that price we can go on eight $10,000+ vacations for the next 8 years, or 10 years if you factor in the maintenance fees. Just makes no sense to me.
Just my $.02 worth. Am I wrong?


----------



## hangloose (Apr 19, 2017)

caribbeanqueen said:


> At Kauai Beach Club. offered 50k points and 100.00 resort GC for a presentation. Am considering doing this.....what are your thoughts?



That is a pretty good offer. I'd attend for that incentive!


----------



## travelgirl8 (May 25, 2017)

I was offered $200 Amex gift card  or 30,000 points.  Which is more lucrative?


----------



## l0410z (May 26, 2017)

travelgirl8 said:


> I was offered $200 Amex gift card  or 30,000 points.  Which is more lucrative?


39,000 is one night at a cat 6 hotel which could be close to 200 using  any number of discounts.  If you are accumulating points for a travel package and this brings you close, I would take the points.  If not, the gift card is better.


----------



## travelgirl8 (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kds4 (May 26, 2017)

travelgirl8 said:


> I was offered $200 Amex gift card  or 30,000 points.  Which is more lucrative?


It depends on how you value MRPs. Some folks use a simple 1 MRP = .01 cent. On that basis, your 30,000 point offer would be valued at $300 (ie. potentially 3 nights in a 10k per night property at a cash value of about $100 per night including taxes and fees). Or as another poster pointed out, if you are saving for a travel package the points may be preferable. We've taken both options on different occasions for different reasons. In cases where we took the Amex gift card, we used it for gas to go on a trip we arranged as an II exchange. Already having accomodations made, the card was more valuable for us in that scenario. YMMV.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 26, 2017)

travelgirl8 said:


> I was offered $200 Amex gift card  or 30,000 points.  Which is more lucrative?





l0410z said:


> 39,000 is one night at a cat 6 hotel which could be close to 200 using  any number of discounts.  If you are accumulating points for a travel package and this brings you close, I would take the points.  If not, the gift card is better.



I did a spot check of Category 6 hotels online, and I could find few that were as low as $200 for the base rate. I tried to focus on hotels in desirable locations people might want to go (i.e. I didn't look at Florence, Alabama in February). The cheapest I saw was about $210 with the Rewards member discount, and many were in the $220-$250 range. I saw several in desirable locations/times (like Scottsdale in March) that were over $350/night. Add in taxes, and my unscientific survey would indicate that Cat 6 hotels in attractive places could be anywhere from $225 to $350+ per night.

Unless I had something specific I wanted to use the Amex card for, I think I would opt for the points as it offers the opportunity to get considerably more value if used wisely. The $200 will never be worth more than $200.

Also, note your typo above, at Cat 6 is 30K not 39K.

Also, 30K can get you a PointSaver reward in a Cat 7, if available.


----------



## travelgirl8 (May 26, 2017)

I have something to think about on the plane.  Thanks for looking up the cat 6 hotels.  I will have to do some research as to where I would go.  I have used the 5 & 7 night packages before and they really are a good value.  Looks like both of these options are better then the Amex gift card.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------

